# GUN SHY ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Not PIKE - ME !!!!!! Thursday shot a 100 target round of sporting clay's - been over 5yrs since the last time - shooting a low brass 1oz 12ga light load - after about 75 rounds - I started 2 flinch - just proves 2 me - if you want 2 stay in the game - you have 2 do it all the time - the point is - if just starting in the world of long guns - start slow (25 rounds of skeet or trap ) get a great instructor - have a gun that fits - in the field - blind or at trials - the most shots I take are under 10 a day - will start going 2 the club once a week 2 get over this !!!!! LOL - the Pic - Trout Lily's - I long 4 spring LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

After about 75 rounds, I would be flinching, too!

I remember a few years back, my former husband asked me if I would like to try shooting his new muzzle loader. I said sure, I'd give it a go. Well, it just about knocked me on my butt! Way beyond flinching!! ;D ;D LOL!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Same thing happens to me sometimes after a lot of rounds. Especially when I shoot an O/U. I most often will just shoot a easy recoil semi-auto to mitigate this problem.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms - Salt it could V that 5yrs ago shot in a 2day ironman comp 2 raise money 4 the Bluegrass region Boy Scouts - 200 sporting Clays - 100 skeet - 150 trap - 50 double trap !!!!!!!!! I think I never recovered ! LOL - just Volunteer now LOL


----------

